# oil squirters AAZ, Can they be removed without removing crank shaft.



## cooldudeaaron (Dec 15, 2012)

The title basically says it all.
Im currently disassembling my AAZ block for a honing job and piston work. Ive gotten the pistons out and everything looks good, but when I look down the bore I see an oil squirter that reaches into the bore about 7 mm. I need to hone the bore, so I figure I need to remove these bad boys, but it looks like its very tricky to get to without removing that gull blasted crank shaft. Im wondering if anyone has any opinion on doing the job without removing the oil squirters OR if anyone has removed AND successfully reinstalled the squirters without removing the crank shaft.
thanks for the help
aaron


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sounds like you are doing this with the motor in the car? I've never understood that, if you tear a motor down that far, might as well remove it from the car and do it correctly. I have heard of and know people doing it this way, but seems to me it just make it harder and you risk getting stuff soiled by the honing process that you wouldn't want soiled.


----------



## cooldudeaaron (Dec 15, 2012)

ya, thats why I want to take precautions. Im going to try funneling the debris away from the crankshaft with a garbage bag, I think that should work. Ive got alot of room for playing around. Its in a suzuki samurai running toyota springs and axles. Its quite a significant life and theres alot of room to play around under the hood, especially with the head off. I talked to a VW foreman and he said it would be fine to leave everything in tact. The portrusion of the oil squirters doesnt overlap the lowest part of the cylinder that the piston rings contact. So long as Im careful I can get away with doing this.


----------

